# perch rig = drop shot?



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

this is a question brought up in the icefishing forum about the way I rig for perch and I was wondering if its legal to have two hooks tied directly to the main line with a sinker underneath.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

The rules booklet has a drop shot explanation.

I think drop shot is legal in lakes but not rivers. I don't have a current booklet handy right now.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

thats what I was thinking too but I would hate to be ticketed for something like this.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

fish that way all the time. .never had any issues. . .


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

pg 6 of the guide:
Lawful Fishing Methods:

Drop-shotting: Having a weight suspended below a hook that is tied to the main fishing line. This gear MAY be used on inland lakes, Great Lakes, and Great Lakes connecting waters only. This gear may not be used on rivers, streams, or drowned river mouths.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FishingGuide-with-compressed_229820_7.pdf


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

sorry i didn't read well enough before i posted


----------

